# Bolens 824 vs 824A



## tylerNA (May 7, 2016)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between a Bolens 824 and 824A snowblower. I was recently gifted a Bolens 824 snowblower and was interested in fixing it up but from looking online most of the information I find is for the 824A model and based on the serial number I seem to have an odd ball here. My S/N is 0700366.

The 824 parts manual from Sam's Bolens covers S/Ns 0600101 - 0699999 and 0100101 - 0100162. 

I appreciate any thoughts people might have.

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

One have electric start and the other one doesn't?


----------



## tylerNA (May 7, 2016)

Both variants have electric start.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF tylerNA


----------



## subbernh (Mar 23, 2017)

tylerNA said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between a Bolens 824 and 824A snowblower. I was recently gifted a Bolens 824 snowblower and was interested in fixing it up but from looking online most of the information I find is for the 824A model and based on the serial number I seem to have an odd ball here. My S/N is 0700366.
> 
> The 824 parts manual from Sam's Bolens covers S/Ns 0600101 - 0699999 and 0100101 - 0100162.
> 
> ...


Don't think you're the only one with an odd-ball. Got my 824A s/n0100236 new in 1989, and the diagrams in the owners manual don't match what are actually on the machine. The diagrams and parts manuals that I've been able to find show the drive axle as a slip-differential when in fact mine is a simple straight shaft with a sprocket welded on- sure hope that sprocket never breaks. 
But getting back to your thread, I'm not certain of the difference either. However I don't think you should have too much trouble using information from either model other than the usual for these older machines-there just aren't a lot of parts around, especially the major ones. I have found that with a little research some of the MTD, Toro, and Craftsman parts will work (MTD bought out Bolens a while back, I think the late 90's). Also, there seems to be enough stuff out there for the older Tecumseh engines. Just took a quick look in my owners manual and found in the lower corner on pg. 3 that the 824A was a blizzard-pak model which included electric start, snow cab, tire chains, and light-I should have known that. Good luck with your inheritance, haha


----------

